# QUESTION 1 - Use of Dettol



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

While at my mates tonight her sister was there and we got onto talking dogs, I mentioned I used Dettol to clean up Red's mishaps and she told me that she was advised not to use Dettol.

The reasoning being that dogs actually like the smell and it encourages them to mess in the area.

That would explain loads why red started pooing behind the sofa suddenly as I have often washed with Dettol there when teh pen used to be there and could be why he poo's in the pen now even so the conservatory door is open.

My question now is... does anyone have any tips on what I can use to clean up that deters dogs.

I can't use "Keep Off" as the smell is disgusting and it sets off my breathing problems


Cheers

Deme x


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

You just need to use cleaning product with no ammonia. Ammonia occurs natually in dogs pee so when you clean with it, that spot then smells like a toilet to them.


Hope this helps!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

any suggestions of any products


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Deme said:


> any suggestions of any products


I use Selly's Sugar Soap, you can use it on carpet too. I found it works pretty well. I live in Aust tho.... not sure if you have a similar thing over there?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We just use Resolve, but I cant say for certain that its any kind of deterrent. I know what you mean about the Keep Off, that stuff is toxic!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I admit I dont know if it'd work for the dogs, but we've JUST managed to stop the kittens using the corner of the room as a litter tray by scrubbing the carpet there with lemon fairy liquid mixed with water - They hate the scent.

Acutally, Maisies avoided that corner too since we did that.... so it might be something to try!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That may be worth a try, I have heard cats don't like the smell of lemon so hopefully that goes for dogs as well. 

I will try anything as long as it don't give off a strong scent otherwise I'll be back in hospital


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Has dettol got ammonia in it??? Ammonia is like urine so I could understand him weeing not pooing :/ 

I hate all that urine off stuff coz I have laminate and if it strips urine it must dodamage to my floors anyway I use floor cleaner then an anti bacterial wipe and then vanilla essence I read somewhere it works and I've not had problem. Lavendar oil also works apparently


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You can get cleaning doggy stuff in any supermarket,at the pet foods isle,i found that works


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I am off out to the store soon so will look at cleaning stuff there and see if I can get a cooks candle

I just have to do something to help Red


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd go bck to basics with red confine him in a small area and take him out to be relieved hourly after meals play and sleep time


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I do that already but even though he can be out in the garden for ages he will hold it in then poop or pee or both as soon as he is back in his pen.

I have even been at the stables for like 2 hrs, come back tothe house put the lads immediatley in the garden for a bit and when I let them back in the house.... Red poop's or pee's.

Very frustrating and 99% of the time I don't see him do it so can't tell him no... 

Also along with his igloo bed he has another bed and he will even poop on that, strange as I was told dogs won't poop on a bed but Red does..


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, I'd like to make a suggestion.

Once you have everything cleaned up with a different cleaner take some dettol or the wash water with dettol mixed in it and pour it in the yard in the areas where you'd like red to do his business. That way it will smell familiar to him and if it is indeed the dettol causing him to be confused as to where to go potty this might help him get on track.

Maybe you have already tried this but you could also take his poops and any paper towels or raggs you use to wipe up his pees and place them in the yard to. Then he gets familiar with his scent being out there.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Deme said:


> I do that already but even though he can be out in the garden for ages he will hold it in then poop or pee or both as soon as he is back in his pen.
> 
> I have even been at the stables for like 2 hrs, come back tothe house put the lads immediatley in the garden for a bit and when I let them back in the house.... Red poop's or pee's.
> 
> ...


How did his breeder train him??? 

The only thing I can think of is to stay out there with him until he goes?? I had to with lotus if daisy went I let her straight back in and waited for lotus to go I could be out there for 30 mins getting bored waiting but she soon got the hint??

Or if he doesn't go crate him... Then take him out 15 mins later again if he doesn't go crate him?? I've found this really useful. I dunno what else to suggest


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Shamelle, I already empty the diluted dettol onto the patio and it makes no difference, the pad idea is a good one though which I will try on a dry day and if Red hasn't already scrunched it into a ball lol

Sarah I oculd stand for hours with Red int he garden and he wouldn't do anythign then immediately go in the house..lol

The breeder doesn't house train any of his dogs, he keeps them in pens with newspaper, so Red had zilch training right up to 4 months of age which doesn't help.

BUT,,,  I came down this morning and no poo's or pee's, I immediately let Red out and at first he jsut wanted back in, I ignored him and when I looked he was having a pee on the grass followed immediately by a poo on thestep. I was so proud of him and made a huge fuss tellign him he was a good boy., HTen at 1.45pm I had to go out and didin't get back till 5.40pm. That is a long time for Red and I expected a mess but nope not a whistle so again I made a huge fuss of him.

May this is the start of him learning? I do hope so.. 

He is always crated if I have to go upstairs, into the kitchen or toilet as I ofund it was these times he would make a mess. I also pu thim in the garden more often.

I wonder if Jake has had a chat with him 

Deme x


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

> the pad idea is a good one though which I will try on a dry day and if Red hasn't already scrunched it into a ball lol


 well if it doesn't work then at least Red will have had a new toy for a while 



> BUT,,, I came down this morning and no poo's or pee's, I immediately let Red out and at first he jsut wanted back in, I ignored him and when I looked he was having a pee on the grass followed immediately by a poo on thestep. I was so proud of him and made a huge fuss tellign him he was a good boy., HTen at 1.45pm I had to go out and didin't get back till 5.40pm. That is a long time for Red and I expected a mess but nope not a whistle so again I made a huge fuss of him.
> 
> May this is the start of him learning? I do hope so..


Fingers are crossed ottytrain4:


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I got up this morning and no mess, great, put boys in garden and made their breakfast,

Let boys in to eat then when checked Red had POO'D... it was on his pad but heck he'd just been outside, but on a good note he did stay dry all night.


----------

